# Patricia?



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

I believe this to be a patricia that is still really young but I am not positive. Could anyone help out with identifying it for me?

Thanks,
Jon


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Looks like a Patricia. Do you have any high res. pictures? Its hard to tell with lower quality pics. Id reccomend contacting the seller to be perfectly sure if you have the ability to do so!!!

Shaw


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Appears to be a Patricia. Like a pastel cobalt.


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

Patricia


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Who did you get this frog from? Did they not know what it was?

-Matt


----------



## laylow (Apr 6, 2009)

Did you ever get a chance to grab some larger pics?


----------



## QRICH (Oct 5, 2010)

yep just got some the other day.


----------

